# Pre Workouts containing 1,3 dimethylamylamine



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

What are peoples thoughts on the above? Is it in most products, there are other names such as DMAA, Methylhexanamine?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2013)

I miss them


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

It's been banned mate so no new products should contain it I believe. Was awesome though, great buzz for training from it! lol


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

I've still got half a tub of the original jack3d gathering dust which will be getting binned most probably

decided to go back to using craze since jack3d is long gone from the shelves, no point using a product with DMMA in it to then change again once its finished IMO


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Side effects? would people not recommend it? I have a pre workout with it in but now I am unsure whether to use it or not?


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

rsd147 said:


> Side effects? would people not recommend it? I have a pre workout with it in but now I am unsure whether to use it or not?


it was banned because a few people died using it,

1 was a girl running the london marathon and the others i know of was a few soldiers during really hard training.

if ur only lifting u should be ok (?) but im not going to say go ahead you'll be 100% fine because if u die then its my fault lol

but people wasnt dying up and down gyms in the world so...


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

don d-hacks pure power stack contain tha!!!


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Can you not get it in supplements abroad still and bring a few tubs back?


----------



## Nutsx (Jan 13, 2013)

I also have a nearly full tub of Jack3d, real strong stuff in high doses. Can see why its banned lol, made me feel like a cleaned out an 1/8 of charlie :wacko:

Couldnt see the point myself, as i train because i like the buzz not because i want to be buzzing round the gym like a doped up loon lol.


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

its banned cause its not a natural substance as all the companies claimed...

still on shelves in sa


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

rsd147 said:


> Side effects? would people not recommend it? I have a pre workout with it in but now I am unsure whether to use it or not?


Side effects for me were endless energy for about 4 hours after taking it then a massive crash leaving me feeling like I needed to go to bed. After prolonged use it lead to almost chronic fatigue where I was shattered every day whether I'd used it or not. If you're going to use it a couple of times a week then it should be fine, after all hundreds of thousands of people have used it for years and not died! But, it's been banned for a reason, choice is your really.


----------



## musclecult (Jan 26, 2013)

It did absolutely nothing for me, must have been immune to it. Maybe I was one of the lucky ones.


----------



## arnoldisnumerou (Jan 7, 2009)

Got a full jack3d and a half. I'm currently on rations to make it last.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

TAFFY said:


> don d-hacks pure power stack contain tha!!!


Im currently using this and yeah it's got 1.3 dimethylamylamine in,

One is a nice pre work out boost, forget about your days work at get you in the mood for some lifting,

Two gives a great boost, but a evil crash a few hours later, tempted to use the term come down..


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

APS Mesomorph and Purus Labs - Muscle Marinade.think those two has.as geranium oil.you can still buy them. used 1,3 dimethylamylamine based pre-workouts and fatburners myself. i-force maximize v2 and dexaprine.even when i felt stimulated as hell my puls and bp was normal.used with responsibility i think it is safe.


----------

